# Limit notification interval



## billygoat32 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a mechanism to limit the number of notifications I can receive in a set period of time. The AOKP ROM does this through a setting that allows you to configure a timeframe in which you will not be notified of additional messages/alerts.

For example; if someone sends me several gtalk messages within a X minute period it will only notifiy me once instead of one for each message they sent

Unfortunately the AOKP ROM doesn't work well with my phone so I can't use it.

Is anyone familiar with an app that allows this type of customization?

Thanks,
B


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I've actually found this in the aosp code. The rule the SystemUI follows is all apps are limited in the amount they are allowed to update their notification. I don't remember the exact limit but its set to avoid buffer overflows not avoid annoying the user. I only mention this because it would make me think it would take some crazy hackery to get it to work from an app. My understanding is you would never be able to modify another apps notifications. Someone could get fancy with the Reflection APIs but I know there is no public APIs for this.


----------



## billygoat32 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for looking into and explaining that. Guess that would explain why I've not found any apps that do it. I appreciate your response, thanks again!


----------

